# Assessment Fees at Rancho Banderas



## redrandall (Feb 6, 2007)

We own a timeshare in Rancho Banderas P.V. Mexico.  In our rules & regulations it states that the managing agent may not impose a regular assesment that is more than 15% greater than the preceding year wihtout the approval of a majority of the owners. It goes on to say how the vote is to be handled. My assesment went up more than 30% this year without a vote!  What is our recoarse in this matter?  I'm trying to contact as many owners to discuss this matter also. Can TUG help us?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2007)

This board (where you posted) is for discussing TUG itself - I would suggest that you post on the TUG Mexico Board and use the name of the resort as the title of your post, to discuss this with other owners.  Good luck!


----------



## D-man (Feb 6, 2007)

*Rancho Banderas*

We have also received an outrageous Annual Assessment Fee.  117% up from our contract.  ($1.78/pt vs. $0.82/pt)  I'm currently making various contacts with complaints against this company.  There are many who feel they were scammed into signing the contract alltogether.  Message me if you would like more informatrion...


----------



## redrandall (Feb 8, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> This board (where you posted) is for discussing TUG itself - I would suggest that you post on the TUG Mexico Board and use the name of the resort as the title of your post, to discuss this with other owners.  Good luck!


I thought more people might see it in the other board. I'm trying to get help and let people know about Rancho Banderas. Do you know of other forums that I might place a note regarding this issue? Thanks


----------



## mary1234 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Rancho Banderas*

Here's another forum

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/rancho-banderas-c3151.html



Mary


----------



## mary1234 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Rancho Banderas*

Another forum


http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...10-Puerto_Vallarta_Pacific_Coast.html#6019510


----------



## tnisivaco (Jul 12, 2009)

*Fairmont Rancho Banderas lawsuit*

Merchant Law is ready to file a lawsuit against Fairmont Properties.  The lawyers are in Canada and will bring the suit in Canada.  In order to procede we need one Canadian owner to step forward to begin the suit.  The law in Canada says that it is illegal to use a contract that limits a person to only seek litigation in Mexico.  Fairmont Properties has broken this law and can be prosecuted.  We will also be seeking criminal charges against the company and owners:  Mark Redwine, Collin Knight, Timo Stychin and the original owner. This suit will need one person to begin and then we will offer all owners past and present to join the suit.  The lawyers said that they will also include Cash Back America in their suit and include all owners who gave up their weeks that in turn Rancho Banderas resold.  There will also be an investigation as to the use of assessment funds.  We have information that funds are not being used for our primary resort, but to fund other projects. IF YOU ARE A CANADIAN OWNER PLEASE EMAIL ME AND I WILL PUT YOU IN TOUCH WITH THE LAWYERS SO WE CAN BEGIN PROSECUTUING THESE CRIMINALS.  If no Canadian owner steps up then then this firm will not be able to move forward.  Contact me at : tnisivaco@yahoo.com


----------



## YwgHighLander1943 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Rancho Banderas*

:hysterical: The posts that I see about Rancho Banderas are out dated.  I see nothing posted for the year 2008 or 2009.  The note posted by Patsy24 re letter that all owners received date July 4, 2007 , all owners received. That's if their Infromation on there data base was up-to-date.  What has happened since that date.  From the information that I was able to get through my contacts is That Collin H. Knight (President of Fairmont Resort Properties LTd. bought out his brother Bryon Knight due too fact of miss Management of the Property, plus many other factors!  We were at Rancho on Feb. 26,2007 when there was a meeting held in Relaxo Restaurant --- Bryon Knight and Tim Stychin and Darci Hunter attend. Bryon Knight answered some the owners questions.  Tim (Timo) Stychin on the other hand was rude very hostile and flatly  refused to answer the owners questions. This is man who is head of or In Charge of  the management company that looks after look's after Rancho Banderas.  Now as Owners, plus Guests that attended this meeting how would you feel after a response like that to Owners, plus all the people who work there???????????

We and my wife have all ways treated great by all the staff Members that work there and we have been going there since 1999.  We have missed about three years, but ours stay's have allways been great and the staff Memeber's been great too!

It's the Management Company who runs the place and who is in Charge where the big problems lies.  

The question now is where is the up-to-date info on Rancho Banderas,who runs the Management Company and who tells the them what to do?

You have to play there game, but you have to be better at it in order to get what you want. All owners want to be treated fairly and have all there questions answers.  It might be not want we want to hear but at least tell the truth!  It sure goes a long way!


----------



## tnisivoco (Aug 23, 2011)

*Northwynd Resort Properties - Fairmont Rancho Banderas Time Share Fraud*

Below is a news article about the financial state of Fairmont Resort properties Ltd:

Press release — Fairmont Resort Properties Ltd. – Northwynd Resort Properties

On March 30, 2009, Fairmont Resort Properties Ltd. was made subject to creditor protection under the Companies Creditor’s Arrangement Act “(CCAA”). This process allows the Company the opportunity to present a plan to restructure its obligations to the benefit of all stakeholders including secured and unsecured creditors, employees and customers. Fairmont time share owners are not affected by this plan of arrangement and continue with the rights their acquired at the time of their purchase. 

The management of the facility, Fairmont Vacation Villas, is operated by Columbia Villa Management and is also not subject to the CCAA order. It operates independently of Fairmont Resort Properties Ltd.

Pursuant to the court order for the plan of arrangement, new management was appointed with Mr. Collin Knight and Mr. Doug Morcom not involved in the management at this time.
All debts of the Company at the date of the application were stayed awaiting court approval of Fairmont’s restructuring plan. All goods and services supplied by the Company’s customers since the date of the application are acquired and dealt with in the normal course of business.

Notwithstanding the situation of Fairmont Resort Properties Ltd., all timeshare owners will enjoy their vacation at Fairmont Vacation Villas this year and in the future without interruption. 

More Information:

On March 30, 2009, Fairmont Resort Properties Ltd. was made subject to creditor protection under the Companies Creditor’s Arrangement Act, allowing them to be able to present a plan to restructure their obligations.

Readers can access an earlier CVNews article at Fairmont Resort Properties restructures debt : Columbia Valley News

Now, through a court-approved sale process, newly-formed Northwynd Resort Properties Ltd. has acquired Fairmont Resort Properties (FRP) in Fairmont Hot Springs, BC. FRP properties include Fairmont Vacation Villas and Lake Okanagan Resort in British Columbia, along with Makaha Resort and Golf Club in Hawaii, Costa Maya Reef Resort San Pedro in Belize and Fairmont Rancho Banderas in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico.

The purchaser will hold Fairmont Vacations Villas through Northmont Resort Properties Ltd. and will hold Lake Okanagan Resort Vacation Timeshare Properties through Lorwynd Resort Properties Ltd.

Patrick Fitzsimonds, CEO of Northwynd Resort Properties Ltd., has been involved in the capitalization and development of residential and resort-based real estate in the US and Canada for 30 years. Mr. Fitzsimonds is committed to delivering the highest standards of accountability and management services to vacationers, and in order to do so, he is enlarging the company’s executive team of industry professionals to assist the management of Northwynd and subsidiary resorts in the execution of their business plan.

The court approved the purchase on June 22, 2010. Legal title to the timeshare units will remain registered in the name of Carthew Registry Services Ltd. (the trustee), which is independent of Northwynd. So the timeshare rights that are, and will continue to be registered with the trustee, will remain fully protected from third party action. All timeshare agreements that are currently registered with the trustee will be assigned to either Northmont or Lorwynd, whichever the case may be, enabling the continuation of the resorts’ existing affiliations with Resorts Condominiums International.

Another Northwynd subsidiary, Resort Villas Management Ltd., will continue to manage Fairmont Vacation Villas and will soon begin to manage the timeshare operation at Lake Okanagan Resort as well. Their promise is to exceed the quality of management services that timeshare owners have experienced in the past.

The first part of the new plan will be to introduce a home owners’ association for both Fairmont Vacation Villas and Lake Okanagan Resort to promote good communication between timeshare owners and the management company, ensuring that owners will be consulted in the operation of their units and also be encouraged to provide input regarding the annual budgets.

A new website is presently being created to further the open communications policy of the company. They are also promising employees of Northwynd at both resort locations and also at the corporate offices in Calgary, the information and training they need in order to be able to give timeshare owners and guests the excellent service they expect and deserve, embodying the company’s mission to provide an exceptional vacation experience.
In a letter to all timeshare owners, Mr. Fitzsimonds says:

“Our goal is to earn your confidence and participate together with you in our various capital and operational initiatives to significantly improve our properties and your vacation experience. I sincerely hope that you share our enthusiasm, and I look forward to a positive future together.”

I have talked to Mr. Fitzsimonds on several occasions. He at first was pleasant, but as time has passed he has shown he is just a wolf in sheep’s clothing.

My first conversations with Mr. Fitzsimonds were to assessments lowered and remove the old staff from their positions. Mr. Fitzsimonds gave me the run around and told me over and over how sorry he was, but he was not going to do anything about it. He told me he was going to go over everything with Mr. Stychin and get to the bottom of things.

Well after Mr. Fitzsimonds met with Mr Stychin he really had nothing to say but that he would keep the same crooks to watch over our investments. Mr. Fitzsimonds has kept the complete staff of Fairmont Resort Properties! All the same people who treated us owners like second class citizens as they laughed in our faces and hung phones up on us.

Mr. Fitzsimonds at one time offered to buy back my timeshare for what I paid for it. I told Mr. Fitzsimonds that this would not be fair considering how much money was invested in it and also how much the cost of the timeshare has gone up. Mr. Fitzsimonds has quite taking my calls and has metamorphosed into the true weasel he is. I am sure from all the posts and blogs that I have read that Mr. Fitzsimonds and his cronies are connected and the same as the old company. Tell me why do I still pay my assessments to Resorts West Management? Why are all the corporate addresses the same? If you read the complaints you will also find that the crimes are not concentrated only on Rancho Banderas, but they spread to all the resorts under the Northwynd name. Justice will be served one day Mr. Fitzsimonds and your true self will be shown.

The Future:

I have received many emails asking to join a lawsuit. I am continuing looking for a lawyer to represent us. I am filing charges in Mexico and in Canada. I will be sending word out to the media and see if we can put a stop to this injustice. This company owns many time shares and I would not be surprised if their fraudulent dealings run deeper then Rancho Banderas. During this time of economic hardship it is unconscionable that a company would steal money from hardworking people. I am still baffled that this type of company is allowed to go on ripping people off. Everyone knows they are breaking the law, but nothing has been done. Please help us on our quest to bring this company to justice and send its management to prison where they belong.


This is a list of all the people form Rancho Banderas and Fairmont properties that should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law (I am sure there are more, but these are the only ones I have dealt with):


----------



## tnisivoco (Aug 23, 2011)

*Northwynd Resort Properties - Fairmont Rancho Banderas Time Share Fraud*

The Latest Information:

I have found out that the people named on the Northwynd website are all former Fairmont Resort Properties employees. Please help us on our quest to bring this company to justice and send its management to prison where they belong. Attached here is a current list of management from Northwynd Resort Properties and Fairmont Resort Properties.


*Patrick Fitzsimonds; Chief Executive Officer
Doug Frey; Vice President, Development
Eleanor Fornataro; Vice President, Communications / Corporate Services
Chris Van Der Deen; Vice President, Operations / Member Services
Kirk Wankel; Chief Financial Officer*

*
Patrick Fitzsimonds; Chief Executive Officer*

Mr. Fitzsimonds has been involved in the capitalization and development of residential and resort-based real estate in the U.S. and Canada over the course of the past 34 years. He acquired a Masters Degree in Business Administration and went on to executive positions with Shelter Corporation of Canada, Qualico Developments and United Inc.. Patrick's areas of experience include construction, design, cash management and financial structure.


*Doug Frey; Vice President, Development*

Mr. Frey is a University of Alberta alumnus and has been involved in real estate finance and development for over 20 years. His career path includes increasingly responsible positions with National Trust and Morguard Investments Ltd., and most recently as co-founder and principal in Foxbridge Development Ltd., a real estate development company active in Alberta and British Columbia.


*Eleanor Fornataro; Vice President, Communications / Corporate Services*

Ms. Fornataro has worked in the timeshare industry for the past 14 years, first with Royal Host Vacation Club, and most recently with Fairmont Resort Properties Ltd.. Eleanor brings valuable experience in the areas of program development, client services, and communications.


*Chris Van Der Deen; Vice President, Operations / Member Services*

Mr. Van Der Deen has many years of experience in the hotel and resort sector. As General Manager of several Royal Host properties in the early 2000s, Chris developed a keen appreciation of the many facets of hotel management and guest services. Beginning in 2005 Chris led the management team of Columbia Villa Management (later Resort Villa Management) at one of Canada's largest timeshare resorts in Fairmont Hot Springs, B.C., and also took on the General Manager role at Lake Okanagan Resort in Kelowna, B.C.


*Kirk Wankel; Chief Financial Officer*

Kirk Wankel graduated from the University of Calgary with a Bachelors of Commerce in 1995 and obtained his Chartered Accountant designation in 1998 while working for Arthur Andersen. Kirk has over a decade of industry experience including positions as the Vice President of Finance for BW Technologies Ltd., Vice President and Chief Financial Officer of Fair Sky Resources Inc., and Vice President and Chief Financial Officer of Blackline GPS Inc. Kirk has been the Vice President and Chief Financial Officer of Northwynd since November, 2010.


----------



## abigtime (Dec 29, 2011)

*More new info of Rancho Banderas*

Sources from Rancho Banderas said people got MF raises of obout 30% or more in 2007 (rules say it can be up to 15%), some of the owners issued a law suit and others kept the membership but the points system they handle is quite complicated. I really dont know how they managed to sell this memberships. And on top of that employees are forced to work extra time and 2 or 3 positions simultaneously (i.e. receptionist&agent) for the same pay, besides mistreated specially by frontdesk manager Barbara Hito Fajer . Besides the rules for their members state the property consists of 220units  and they only have 49. I am sure if we keep digging more things will come up. Let's not promote this kind of behavior by continuing buying from such people!


----------

